# Greek Litter - 2.5wks



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Updated pics of the cheeky monkeys x

VoxKoonz Apollo










VoxKoonz Pan










VoxKoonz Athena










VoxKoonz Zeus










VoxKoonz Aphrodite


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

awwww, I love how they stretch their little arms out


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

That's them being little minx's and trying to get away lol x


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Those cute little paws! They are all adorable.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Just love Zeus.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awwww there all lush so cute with there lil eyes open i'm still waitin 4 mine one had tiny bit open ! love the name pan but Athena and zeus are my faves lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks you lot  x

Wiccan, i'm sure they won't take long to open those peepers and then you'll have a load of blue eyed bubs staring back at you  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pan all the way, that boy is soooo georgous, love his face sooo cheeky.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww they is so cute.


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww they're all just so adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL i figured you'd say that DK  Pan is coming along very nicely, i'm very impressed with his chin already x

Thanks all for the comments x

Coraline, now no getting broody for more maine coons :lol: xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Apollo is gorgeous!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks hun x

Wouldn't have pegged you for a solid black lover  x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Kitnapping bag at the ready...! So very cute...much taken with Zeus and Athena.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> Apollo is gorgeous!


I second this


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Kitnapping bag at the ready...! So very cute...much taken with Zeus and Athena.


I'm wise to everyones kidnapping disguises now hunny :lol: x

Glad you like 

and thanks Matt too lol x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

they're all too gorgeous!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Have to say Apollo is my favourite but Zeus is cute too - he has a sad little face


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> they're all too gorgeous!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Have to say Apollo is my favourite but Zeus is cute too - he has a sad little face


He does doesn't he, it's kinda broody lol x he's going to be a large boy though x

found out last night that one of mum's half brothers, at 3 years of age weighed in at 12kg!

Even the breeder said it's the largest he's ever seen and incidently he shows very frequently and has just won 2nd in cattery of the year and all his new boys have just taken kittens of the year in CZ  x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks hun x
> 
> Wouldn't have pegged you for a solid black lover  x


im not usually! lol (i prefer strange unidentified colours obviously1 ), though i do remember a gorgeous black smoke who used to be on the show circuit years ago, oh he was gorgeous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> He does doesn't he, it's kinda broody lol x he's going to be a large boy though x
> 
> found out last night that one of mum's half brothers, at 3 years of age weighed in at 12kg!
> 
> Even the breeder said it's the largest he's ever seen and incidently he shows very frequently and has just won 2nd in cattery of the year and all his new boys have just taken kittens of the year in CZ  x


OMG!! they'll eat you out of house and home if they get that big! But they're gorgeous and worth it :thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> im not usually! lol (i prefer strange unidentified colours obviously1 ), though i do remember a gorgeous black smoke who used to be on the show circuit years ago, oh he was gorgeous!


There's a gorgeous black boy about that i saw at ragtime tica show, he was nice x

Lol at unidentified colours - UNFC's :lol: x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have looked they are all sooooooo adorable,I have to say Apollo is my fav though


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> I knew I shouldn't have looked they are all sooooooo adorable,I have to say Apollo is my fav though


Lol, it's hard not to when you know it's going to be pics of cute and cuddly kittens isn't it x

Thanks Kelly  x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I did try very hard not to look honset


----------

